# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γέννησαν οι χήνες μου!!!

## ktistis

Παιδιά απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό γέννησαν οι χήνες μου έχω τρεις .Ένα αρσενικο και δυο θυλικές η μία κλόσσησε και η άλλη ακόμα κάνει αυγά.Ο αρσενικός ζευγάρωσε και με τις δύο.Το κακό είναι ότι δεν ξέρω σε πόσες μερες βγαίνουν τα αυγά των χήνων και τι ράτσα είναι οι χήνες που έχω μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε τα ερωτήματα μου και να μου πείτε και ότι άλλο μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει.

zoom
zoom
zoom



Υ.Γ. στις δυο τελευταίες είναι οι δυο θυληκες και στην πρώτη ο αρσενικος!Αυτη στην δευτερη κλόσσησε και αυτη στην τριτη ακομα γεννα αυγά.

----------


## cypand

Γρηγόρη πρέπει να είναι αυτή ε?


αν είναι αυτες θέλουν 30 μέρες τα αυγά... αυτό βρήκα στο ίντερνετ χώρις να είμαι σίγουρος

----------


## epanomizoo

γρηγορη .οι χηνες σου ειναι ρατσας embden. καταγονται απο σαξωνια ή ολλανδια (οι γερμανοι μαλωνουν με τους ολανδους ωσ προς τη καταγωγη).φτανουν μεχρι 14 κιλλα. κλωσσανε 29-31 μερες . καλα γενητουρια σου ευχομαι. οι χηνες ειναι ομορφα και πολυ εξυπνα πλασματα . καθαριζουν και τους κηπους απο τα βλαβερα εντομα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Γρηγόρη οι χήνες έκαναν το ''καθήκον'' τους με τα γεννητούρια ...κάνε κι εσύ τώρα το δικό σου προσφέροντας τους όσο γίνεται καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης ...

----------


## ktistis

Πιστεύω ότι αυτό κάνω, τις έχω ελέυθερες σε ένα χωράφι με ελίες και λιγες ωρες την ημέρα τις αφήνω ελέυθερες μαζι με τις κότες και τις γαλοπούλες και τρώνε χόρτα απο γειτονικά χωράφια.Το μόνο που πιστεύω ότι στερούνται είναι μια λιμνούλα και τωρα αν τις αυξήσω κατά την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού θα επιχειρίσω να κατασκευάσω μια.Έχω όμως μερικούς προβληματισμούς όπως το ότι θα λερώνεται το νερο εύκολα και θα είναι μεγάλη και έτσι δεν θα μπορώ να την καθαρίζω καθημερινά.

----------


## epanomizoo

γρηγορη .αν φτιαξεισ λιμνη καλυτερα να τη φτιαξεις με epdm liner. einai ενα πανι (χοντρο) φτιαγμενο απο συνθετικο καουτσουκ. κοστιζει απο 6-12 ευρω το τετραγωνικο.σκαβεις απλως ενα λακο οσο θες εσυ. βαζεις μεσα λιγο μαλακο χωμα .στρωνεισ το λαινερ μεσα και γεμιζεις με νερο. εχει χρονο ζωης 50-60 χρονια και ειναι πολυ ευκολο. μετα με μια φτηνη αντλια ακαθαρτων μπορεις να αδειαζεις τη λιμνη και να εχεις το βρωμικο νερο για λιπασμα για τον κηπο.
ψαξε στο ιντερνετ για pond liner , pond construction ,koi pond kai θα παρεις αρκετες ιδεες

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εδώ ένα όμορφο παράδειγμα Γρηγόρη --->* http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~stasko/yard/pond/


 :bye:

----------


## daras

> ψαξε στο ιντερνετ για pond liner , pond construction ,koi pond kai θα παρεις αρκετες ιδεες


αν μου επιτρεπεται...σου δινω ενα λινκ απο ενα ψαρο-φορουμ που συμμετεχω. εχει ξεχωριστη κατηγορια για λιμνες με υποενοτητες για κατασκευη..υποστηρικτικο εξοπλισμο κ.τ.λ. και υπαρχουν σπουδαιες γνωσεις κι εμπειριες. παιζει ρολο το που θα τη φτιαξεις, (αν θα τη βλεπει ο ηλιος η οχι...αν υπαρχουν και ποια δεντρα τριγυρω)...πως θα τη φτιαξεις (λαινερ ή τσιμεντοκατασκευη ή κατι αλλο)  κι ενα σωρο αλλα...οποτε μην αρχισεις το σκαψιμο πριν διαβασεις πρωτα μερικους "βασικους" κανονες...γιατι τα λαθη πληρωνονται με κοπο και χρημα. αν θελεις ριξε μια ματια εδω. http://www.aquatek.gr/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=107

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά μελέτησα προσεχτικά αυτά που μου έχετε προτείνει και έψαξα καλά στο φόρουμ με τα ψαριά.Εκεί όμως βάζουν μηχανισμούς φυλτρανσης και άλλους μηχανισμούς οξυγόνωσης του νερού που εγώ δεν θα χρειαστώ.Εμένα η λίμνη μου δεν θα είναι τόσο σύνθετη θα είναι 2χ2 και περίπου 80 πόντους βάθος.Τώρα για την μόνωση θα βάλω μία λεπτή στρώση μπετόν μετά θα βάλω epdm liner και μετά πάλι μπετόν διακοσμημένο με πέτρες θάλασσας.Τώρα όσο αφορά την αλλαγή του νερού η λίμνη θα γίνει σε σημείο στο χωράφι μας όπου έχει υψομετρική διαφορά με το διπλανό χωράφι και θα βάλω ένα διακόπτη που θα τον ανοίγω και θα φεύγει το νερό στο διπλανό χωράφι, μετά θα κλείνω τον διακόπτη και θα ξαναγεμίζω την λίμνη με το λάστιχο.(Θέλω να βγάλω ακριβώς τα σχέδια και το πως θα είναι κατασκευασμένη η λίμνη έτσι ώστε να την παρουσιάσω στον πατέρα μου τελειωμλενη με τα σχέδια της μπας και τον πίσω να την φτιάξουμε.Φωτογραφίες από το σημείο που θα γίνει η λίμνη συντομα για να μου πείτε και εσείς τις γνώμες σας.)Όποια εισήγηση ευπρόσδεχτη

----------


## epanomizoo

πραγματι .δεν εχεις αναγκη απο ολα αυτα αρκει να αλαζεις το νερο συχνα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι. ειναι καλο λιπασμα αν και για το χειμωνα τα πολλα νερα δεν κανουν καλο στα φυτα. το λινερ ειναι η φθηνοτερη και γρηγοροτερη λυση. μη προσπαθεις με χτισιματα (το εκανα και ειναι ασκοπος κοπος ) σε ενα απογευμα μπορεις να τα εχεις ολα ετοιμα αλιως θες μηνες δουλειας. το λινερ δε θελει μπετον γιατι σχιζεται .βαλε μια στρωση μαλακη αμμο απο κατω. με αντλια για αλαγη του νερου ολα γινονται πιο ευκολα γιατι τρυπες με διακοπτες στο λινερ ξεχασετο πρεπει να ειναι χωρις τρυπες

----------


## ktistis

Ατυχία...Η μια χηνα που γέννησε πρώτη από τα 7 αυγά που είχε έμεινε μονο ένα.Αυτό έγινε γιατί δεν είχε πολλά ξυλαράκια απο κάτω με αποτέλεσμα τα αυγά να κάθονται στο τσιμέντο και όταν η χηνα μετακινοταν τα αυγα σπαζανε.Τωρα όμως έμαθα ευτηχώς η άλλη χήνα κουβάλησε πολλά ξυλαράκια και είναι μαλακά από κάτω της.Σχετικά με την λίμνη μπήκα σε σκέψεις τι άλλο υλικό μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ώστε να μην χάνει νερό εκεί που θα ενώνεται με τον διακόπτη?(αυτό που βαζουν στις πισίνες :: )

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλα!!! και να μας δείξεις τα μικρά χηνάκια!!!!

----------


## orion

καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## kalogeros

καλημερα οι χηνες τι εκαναν? εβγαλαν κατι  ?

----------


## ktistis

Όχι τίποτα,έχουμε μέρες ακόμα.Μακάρι να βγουν και θα βάλω πολλές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## kalogeros

σε ρωτω διοτι επεσε κλωσα και μια δικια μου λογικα 30 μερες θα ειναι την Κυριακη του Πασχα. εσενα? ποσες μερες κλωσαει?

----------


## ktistis

H μία κλωσάει από τις 14/3 και η άλλη από τις 22/3

----------


## ktistis

Τα χηνακια δεν βγηκαν τα αυγά ήταν κλουβια όμως έχουμε 9 νεα νανακια 5 νεες γαλοπουλες μια νεα κοτα και ένα νεο semi αρσενικο νανακι΄.Επειδή το computer μου δεν μπορει να ανεβασει φωτογραφιες στο φορουμ καποιος εθελοντης που θελει να μου στειλει πμ na του τις στειλω με e-mail να τις ανεβασει αν μπορει

----------


## Paul

Να και οι φωτογραφιες
το silkie νανακι



τα γαλοπουλακια

και τα νανακια

----------


## Paul

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!!!Να σου ζησουν!!!!!φτου φτου!!!!

----------


## ktistis

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τον Πάυλο για την βοήθεια!Χαρίζονται τα νανακια οποιος θελει ας μο στειλει μηνυμα...

----------


## ktistis

Χαρισα τα περισσότερα από τα νανακια μου.Εμειναν 4 το ένα θα το κρατήσω για μένα γιατί έχω μόνο μια νανα ασπρη και θα αφήσω ακόμα ένα άσπρο.Δηλαδή διατίθενται 3.Οποιος θελει pm.

----------


## ktistis

Τα διαθέσημα νανακια εξαντλήθηκαν.Λύπάμαι που δεν χάρησα κανένα σε κάποιο από το φορουμ.Φταίει το ότι είμαι Κυπρο και οι περισσότεροι είναι από Ελλαδα και δυσκολα γίνονται αποστολές!!!

----------


## cypand

απόσο ξέρω γρηγόρη δεν γίνονται... η πρόθεση μετρά φίλε... Like  :winky:

----------


## ktistis

Τι εννοείς η πρόσθεση μετρα?

----------


## cypand

να τα χαρίσεις εννοώ..

----------

